# Print shop for holiday postcards



## Macroen (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi, does anybody know where to find a print shop in Dubai where they can print holiday postcards. Like the ones every tourist would buy with the glossy finish at the front and the address lines at the back? 

Thanks in advance, Mac.


----------



## Longhorn (May 7, 2008)

Try this guy, he did our Christmas cards last two years and also some brochures. So far his work has been pretty good. Not sure if he can do what you are looking for but maybe? Good Luck!

AL BALUSH ARTS & PRINTING
MR. AMEER ALI
TEL: 06-5539088
CELL: 050-6565769





Macroen said:


> Hi, does anybody know where to find a print shop in Dubai where they can print holiday postcards. Like the ones every tourist would buy with the glossy finish at the front and the address lines at the back?
> 
> Thanks in advance, Mac.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Macroen said:


> Hi, does anybody know where to find a print shop in Dubai where they can print holiday postcards. Like the ones every tourist would buy with the glossy finish at the front and the address lines at the back?
> 
> Thanks in advance, Mac.



Try asking at one of the Kodak print shops that are in most malls.

-


----------

